# which Canon crop-DSLR has best low-light noise at ISO 1600 ?



## Twisterfiddler (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a 600D and 700D ( T3i, T5i ) and occasionnally shoot northern lights with fast lenses ( Tokina 11-16/2.8 , Rokinon 16mm/2.0 , EF 50/1.4 ) . I know that EOS 6D and 5D2 are much better for low-light, but they are too expensive for me, so ... So I wonder which is the crop-DSLR that would have the best results specifically in low-light / night photography at ISO 1600 ? Which among these 4 cameras results in the least 'noise' when shooting at ISO 1600 ?

700D (T5i ) 
750D (T6i )
760D (T6s) 
70D 
80D 

normally I would think the newest, the 80D, would get the best results.... but is that really so ? 

and second question : if I had to choose only between 700, 750, 760, 70D ( not including the 80D ), which one would be better ? Is the older 70D better than the newer 760D when shooting at night in 1600 ISO ? 

THANKS for your time and comments.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 19, 2016)

The 80d is brand new and not much testing has been done yet. From the little bit of testing we can get our hands on, it looks like the best by a decent margin.

The 80 is also the most expensive of your choices. The 6d is only 200$ more, yes, but that means buying new, more expensive glass. (The 6d note is not directed at OP, but knowing this forum, half of the crowd will say to upgrade to full frame)

The t6s or i will be the next best, but perhaps not substantially better than the 70d. The 750d and 760d have exactly the same sensor.

In your shoes if iq was priority I'd be looking hard at the 80D- saving my pennies, and waiting for more testing


----------



## j-nord (Apr 19, 2016)

If you can afford an 80D you can pick up a barely used 6D for about $1000 on eBay.


----------



## lw (Apr 19, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> 80D is an unknown (we'll have to wait for benchmarks), it *uses the same sensor as the T6i/T6s*, but, has an inclusion of on chip analog to digital converter



The 80D also uses a Dual-Pixel sensor - so its quite a different sensor really...


----------



## Houndog (Apr 19, 2016)

I regularly shoot my 70D at 1600. Including birds in flight, people, etc. I have made cropped 12 X 18 prints that show very little grain.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2016)

The tests done by a respected user shows that the 7D MK II beats the 80D at high ISO, but 1600 ishard to find visible differences for newer cameras.

I'd say get a 6D if you want low noise. It costs no more, but you might have to sell / buy lenses.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 19, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > thetechhimself said:
> ...


Disagree. The 80D has a CMOS sensor absolutely different from T6i / T6s. The Dual Pixel AF system could never be added to the sensor 24 megapixel existing because it uses two additional microlenses, in addition to green, red and blue. There is also the whole electrical part of the Dual Pixel AF, which could not be added without completely redoing the sensor.
On the other hand, the Hybrid CMOS AF system has been added to existing 18 megapixel sensor, causing small "holes" in CMOS, which are concealed by interpolation of neighboring pixels.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 19, 2016)

Among the models mentioned, 80D has the best image in ISO1600. But the leader in this class is still the 7D Mark II.


----------



## zim (Apr 19, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Among the models mentioned, 80D has the best image in ISO1600. But the leader in this class is still the 7D Mark II.



Is it?
Thought 80D and 1Dx2 were the first to have on chip what's its that make for less noise across the iso range in general?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 19, 2016)

zim said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Among the models mentioned, 80D has the best image in ISO1600. But the leader in this class is still the 7D Mark II.
> ...


The AD converter in the chip improves performance in LOW ISO to decrease the read noise. But no benefit in HIGH ISO, where the read noise is negligible. The improvements in dynamic range at ISO100 of 1DX Mark ii, are due to AD converter on the chip, but high ISO was due to other factors.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 19, 2016)

zim said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Among the models mentioned, 80D has the best image in ISO1600. But the leader in this class is still the 7D Mark II.
> ...



This is one of the most technical reviews I have read and while I don't understand most of it it seems extremely thorough looking at all aspects of sensor performance and noise. His speciality is night photography and he rates 7D2 as one of the best


> The performance is so exceptional it is a game changing camera in the Canon lineup.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 20, 2016)

This was taken with an 80D + 70-200 II, then cropped a lot. ISO 100, but the noise level looks pretty low to me. I'll retake it at ISO 1600 the next time we have low humidity. I did no noise reduction, BTW.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 20, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > thetechhimself said:
> ...



Of course, but ajfotofilmagem's point was that 80D and T6x use entirely different sensors. 

80D has dual photodiodes per photosite and all the associated PDAF readout electronics. If T6x does not (and who knows, maybe the DPAF functionality is merely disabled, like with the C100 at release), ajfotofilmagem is correct.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Beware when reading this stuff. No one on here actually has information as to the manufacturing techniques of the sensor, so its all based on a guess.

Once chipworks strips the sensor down and checks it, we might even see the word Sony on the lithography, but they have taken to leaving their name off some recent production. Only if someone actually has inside information, or does a analysis can we know for sure.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Beware when reading this stuff. No one on here actually has information as to the manufacturing techniques of the sensor, so its all based on a guess.
> 
> Once chipworks strips the sensor down and checks it, we might even see the word Sony on the lithography, but they have taken to leaving their name off some recent production. Only if someone actually has inside information, or does a analysis can we know for sure.



I can't see why the manufacturing techniques are relevant. He is testing the camera so does it matter where it is made and by whom? The fact is he finds the 7D2 an extremely good piece of kit. 

But on the sensor issue, Canon have always denied ever using anyone else's sensors in their DSLRs (much to the chagrin of those who eye Nikon jealously). And Nikon have (until recently) seemed to get more out of the Sony sensors than Sony did themselves.


----------

